# ArcheAge: Ist mein System zu schwach?



## Karow (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich würde gern ArcheAge auf meinem Laptop spielen allerdings habe ich maßive Performence probleme.
Wollte einfach mal die Meinung von jemandem hören der sich besser auskennt als ich. 
Hab ich evtl etwas verstellt?

Mein system:
Betriebssystem: Windwos 8.1 
Prozessor: AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics   (4 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 8610G + HD 8600M Dual Graphics
RAM: 12288MB

Mfg
Karo


----------



## Onkeldieter (5. Januar 2015)

Auf was hast du denn die grafiksettings? 
Bei mir läuft es auch nicht prickelnd. Hab nen I5 2500 und ne 7970 und der Rechner heult in dem Spiel wie er es selbst bei Crysis 3 nicht tut. Scheint auch nicht super programmiert zu sein


----------



## purekaito (7. Januar 2015)

Deine Grafikkarte scheint ziemlich schwach zu sein. Ich denke als nicht dus wirst auf hohen Settings das Spiel spielen können.
 Das Spiel auf eine SSD zu ziehen hilft übrigens immens bei der Performance.  
Ich bin bei nem i5 2400 + GTX 570 von 40FPS (durchweg Nachladeruckler runter auf 15-20) auf stabilen 60FPS.


----------



## Karow (9. Januar 2015)

Hey danke schonmal für die Antworten! 
Die settings habe ich jetzt mal auf ganz niedrig eingestellt und habe zwischen 30 und 35 fps wenn mal mehr los ist fällt es auch  mal auf 15fps runnter.


----------

